# RIP, Counter Buddy



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Counter Buddy wasn't my betta. he was my mother's. she saw how epic bettas can be, after i kept my Lulu in the living room. she loved talking with Lulu, and Lulu wiggled and 'played' with my mom. one day, we were at the pet store, and she wanted a betta. i bought her a gallon bowl and some rocks, and she picked out a betta. the thing that sold him, was he flared at her, instead of wiggled. she thought that was a trip. xD

he lived in the kitchen, on the counter. hence the name "Counter Buddy". eventually, he went from his bowl, to a gallon tank instead, then into the 10 gallon. i don't think he liked that big of a tank, though, cause he wasn't as active, and hid alot. once he was moved into my .9 gallon spare tank, though, he went back to his happy self. that's where he lived, happily, till the other day, when he passed.

he'd been acting funny lately. he'd randomly stop moving, and bend into a u-shape. he'd just sit there, curled up, for a while, before moving again. when he wasn't in that shape, he was still active and ate very well. then, the other day, my brother thought he died. he lay, curled on the gravel, for hours. i went to get him and dump his tank, but when i picked his tank up, he darted up for air, then floated again. i knew, he was on his way out. he passed away that night.

i don't have any pictures of him, but he was a rather generic red CT, with light blue on his rays. beautiful boy. don't know if mom's gonna get another betta. she seems to have enjoyed Counter Buddy. maybe one day, she will. i plan on giving her my spare gallon, if i don't have someone else by then.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, Nikki. RIP, Counter Buddy.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO COUNTER BUDDY </3 DX

Rest in Peace, Brother


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he was an epic little fish. loved people. he'd always wiggle excitedly when we were at the old house, and we would get ready to cook dinner or do the dishes. he was in a place where he saw people all the time, and he was totally a people-fish. he's gonna be missed, that's for sure. his spot's so bare. not even christmas decor makes it look filled. :<


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your counter buddy.


----------

